# Block Unwanted Ads in All Applications



## sygeek (Jul 2, 2011)

*How to Block Unwanted Ads in All Applications and Speed Up Web Browsing with the Hosts File​*


> *fastcache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/17/2011/07/hosts-file.jpg​
> TheFu — Ad-blocking extensions like Adblock Plus are wildly popular among web power users, whether used to kill distracting ads or to make the most of a slow connection. Their weakness: These extensions only work with the browser you've installed them on. If you're interested in blocking advertising from specific domains globally, you can edit your computer's (or, better yet, your router's) hosts file to stop your browser, your phone's browser, or any other application from visiting that advertising server completely.
> 
> *How Does This Work?*
> ...


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice find sygeek

Thanks for post


----------



## mrintech (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing 

Though I knew this trick


----------



## puneetgarg (Aug 28, 2011)

I would really be interested to know a way to block those ads in my android applications which are free version


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 28, 2011)

puneetgarg said:


> I would really be interested to know a way to block those ads in my android applications which are free version



Download Addfree from Market. It'll do your job.

BTW it's Offtopic.


----------



## puneetgarg (Aug 28, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Download Addfree from Market. It'll do your job.
> 
> BTW it's Offtopic.



requires root access


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 28, 2011)

^^Yeah, ofcourse. There is no other way out.


----------



## puneetgarg (Aug 28, 2011)

hmm.. sad my phone's new and i already did many things to it which should haven't been done.. so won't be rooting it soon.. well let's wait then to try this


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks. I use AdBlockPlus it works just fine.


----------

